# Inconsistent



## Rockmonky (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place for this?

It has been a strange shooting year for me. I shoot almost every day for 30min at Work and have a local 3d league once a week. 
I started off the year about were I left last year high 190's and quickly got better and better scores maxing out 3 weeks ago with a 218 with my first of no 8's. 
I finaly dropped off last week with a 202 and 198 this week.

So here is my issue. At work I shoot 40yrds normally and I very consistently hit right and low 4"-6". if I adjust for it I end up having to adjust back when I get to the 3d range. At first I thought it might be that I use my hunting boots for 3d but i tried them at work and was still low right. 
I have been afraid to change any thing and haven't practiced much because I didn't want to mess up what ever I had going on.

The only thing I have found that helps some time is if I stand up super strait and lock all my joints but it feels wrong and not how I normally shoot. 

I shoot a hunting set up. 33"ata bow ss1 stabilizer, 4 pin g5, wrist strap release 

Any thoughts?

Thanks, TIM


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Is your work range in the open? Sometimes different light conditions can change your point of impact
Also, the very short bows can be very critical of any tiny change in form or physical condition. Small things like having a cup of coffee before shooting at work and not on the 3D range.
I'm not a fan of the short bows. Check the BowJunky videos. Almost none of the top archers are shooting short bows. 

Allen


----------



## Rockmonky (Apr 3, 2011)

Shooting conditions are similar both outside. Mid day at work afternoon for 3d. I am setting up a longer bow for indoor this winter but summer league is practice for huntin for me.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Obviously you are doing something different in the different locations. You might try shooting video of yourself shooting in both places. Sometimes you can see something that you are doing on the range vs. practice. 

Are you wearing different shoes? Anchoring slightly differently? Holding your head a little differently? Different bow hand placement? The list goes on. It's easy to develop bad habits with our form. This is where coaches are invaluable, and video is a close second.

Hope this helps, let us know what you figure out.
Allen


----------

